# Freshwater Squid/Octopus



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Jsut wanted to know if any Freshwater Squid/Octopus existed for aquariums


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

never heard of anything close to a fw squid or octupus


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-p section..and no i never ever heard of freshwater version


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think not


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not that I've heard of.

I've also heard that the sw octopus, regardless of type, is incredibly hard to keep due to life span and such. Plus they need a large tank and can't be kept with anything because they'll eat it.

If some type of fw version exists I doubt it would be any easier to keep.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Additionally... I did a quick Google search and came up with these hits. Some of it is actually kind of interesting:

http://www.fantasticmetropolis.com/i/squid/

http://www.cryptozoology.com/forum/topic_v...tid=8&pid=54593

http://www.geocities.com/capedrevenger/fre...teroctopus.html


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i hate to be a nay sayer, 
but i looked into it for a while when i was thinking about setting up a tropical tank. and decided as cool as they are, they just arnt worth it for me. they dont live long in the wild. a year to two. and will live even shorter life spans in a tank. plus they'll eat everything. and will try to escape when ever your not looking (and maybe even when you are)

but if you do get one.. stay away from anything with a blue ring on it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> i hate to be a nay sayer,
> but i looked into it for a while when i was thinking about setting up a tropical tank. and decided as cool as they are, they just arnt worth it for me. they dont live long in the wild. a year to two. and will live even shorter life spans in a tank. plus they'll eat everything. and will try to escape when ever your not looking (and maybe even when you are)
> 
> but if you do get one.. stay away from anything with a blue ring on it.
> [snapback]870544[/snapback]​










yes blue rings are killers literally

but never heard of any fw squids or octo


----------

